# Can I change the title of a thread I started?



## smokeeater (Feb 17, 2007)

I started a thread yesterday titled: "First Smoke Tomorrow..." and I wanted to change the title to: "First Smoke RIGHT NOW!"

Is it possible?

I went into "Edit" for the original post. Then "Go Advance" - I edited the "Title", but it does not change the Title listed in the Forum, only the title on the top of that individual post when you enter the thread.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 17, 2007)

I may be able to change it.. I will give it a shot.


----------



## smokeeater (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 17, 2007)

SmokeEater, I believe once you submit your original post you are locked in on the chosen title. You can only edit the sub-title on your individual posts from there. 

It keeps everything from getting all confused, the server wouldn't know what to do and would probably start acting like Windows and just stand there wondering what to do.

Keep Smokin


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 17, 2007)

I can change it with admin permissions however, as PigCicles mentioned.. it is usually not a good idea since it could potentially cause a problem at the server level.


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 17, 2007)

guess it's all in who ya know!


----------



## smokeeater (Feb 17, 2007)

If that's the way it is, then that's just the way it'll have to be. I'll get over it. I asked, because on a fishing forum I frequent, you are able to change the title. Either way - I'M SMOKIN!!!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 17, 2007)

Some of you may have noticed the Google Spiders in the "Whose Online" area and that is google indexing our information into the search engines so folks can look something up (smoking ribs for instance) and be able to find that specific thread or post in the forum.

Since this was a fairly new thread, it was not a problem however, if it had already been indexed then it would have created a broken link if someone tried to find it via a search engine.

Just good information for everyone and something to consider when putting titles on new threads. The title should kind of wrap up the subject of the thread in a nutshell.

For instance..

"I Need Help" would not be as good for helping folks find the post as "Need Help Smoking Tender Ribs".

Don't worry too much about it.. just keep it in mind.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Dutch (Feb 22, 2007)

I saw that "Google spider" thing and wondered if a good bug spray would get rid of it!!

Thanks for 'splaining it, Boss!


----------

